# V2 fronts not hitting presets after calibration



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

Decided to do another calibration on my airlift v2 after fitting shorter rear dampers, but now the fronts won't hit the presets.
I have the fronts set to 60 but it fills to 80 then dumps to 0 then refills to 80 and repeats this about 4 times. 

Any ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

What software version do you have on your manifold?


----------



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

The kit was purchased in September last year and I think it has the latest software


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

MK5Lust said:


> The kit was purchased in September last year and I think it has the latest software


 You will need to contact Jeremy, about the latest firm ware. I have heard a lot of good things about the new software updates.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> You will need to contact Jeremy, about the latest firm ware. I have heard a lot of good things about the new software updates.


 This! 

OP, you can check your software version on the controller. Do you have the ability to calibrate the sensors themselves as opposed to the whole system? It will require you removing the air line from the manifold, but it's worth a shot. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a v2 from the preorders and speaking with Jeremy via email, regarding same thing about pressures not hitting the correct preset targeted pressure. there is a newer firmware but he said there would be no real benefit as the manifold is not 100% accurate.. I decided not to send it back...


----------



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

How do I check software version? I can only do system calibration no sensor calibration which is what led me to believe me having the latest formware?


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

Mine usually comes withing about 1psi on the first shot, then if I hit it again it goes right where it is supposed to. I bought mine in January so I'm assuming it has the latest software


----------



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

Mine used to be spot on, or 1psi out, the rears hit it fine first time but like I said the fronts go up and down about 4 times and say unsuccessful on about 50psi


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

i bought mine in november and my system dances like crazy. my preset ride height is 68 fronts and 38 rears. the fronts will shoot to 80 and drop to 40's and raise back up to the 80's then fall to the 50's then after the third or forth time it will get close to the presets. i had to turn of the rise at start feature because my car would raise up and down for 30-40 seconds every time i start the car whether im aired out or not.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Why people still buy autopilot v2 is beyond my understanding.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

crispy21 said:


> Why people still buy autopilot v2 is beyond my understanding.


 Completely agree. 

That being said they are continually doing research and everyone is some sort of tester for the system, they are trying to refine it one step at a time. However that is something i think they should have done before they released it initially. But again, props to them for trying to solve the problems in a very customer oriented manner :thumbup:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> Completely agree.
> 
> That being said they are continually doing research and everyone is some sort of tester for the system, they are trying to refine it one step at a time. However that is something i think they should have done before they released it initially. But again, props to them for trying to solve the problems in a very customer oriented manner :thumbup:


 Agreed. Good customer service but a bad product. Having to send in a manifold for reflashing is ridiculous, some people need their cars daily and its not exactly convenient to pull out the manifold and have your car sitting for a week. Ill stick with accuair:thumbup:


----------



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

How do I find what version I'm running?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Rather than guess what the issue could be, I suggest calling AirLift directly. They have excellent customer service and will be able to help you troubleshoot your issue and resolve the issue faster. 

Give them a call: 800.248.0892 

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

MK5Lust said:


> How do I find what version I'm running?


 There will be a label on the opposite side of the ports with a S.W. number on it. example SW 32XX


----------



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm in the uk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

PM sent :thumbup:


----------



## MK5Lust (Sep 22, 2012)

Jeremy suggested changing the calibration settings. They range from 1-10. It was set on 4 I believe. After trying all of them, It seems to be much better on 1. Front now lift, then air down the hit preset which still isn't as accurate as the rear but stops me going up and down 4 times in a row


----------

